# Great road bike video



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

That's really cool and I'm not into that stuff at all..


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Now I was not expecting any of that at all.


----------



## vo04lan (Sep 5, 2011)

love it nice 10k bike as well


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Wonder how many times he fell off filming that....


----------



## christhesparky (Oct 5, 2008)

How many wheels did he buckle??


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

I recognised Bath Road in Bristol where he went over the top of the bridge by Temple Meads.


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

That is extremely impressive!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Danny Macaskill has got some competition.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Toeknee (Oct 17, 2011)

Martyn Ashton's been doing that kind of stuff quite a bit longer than Danny, he goes a long way back in to the nighties, used to be a regular in MBUK


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Fantastic, that bike control is :doublesho :thumb:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

He did the same thing a few years ago when sponsored by diamondback , but he did it on a team Raleigh full carbon road bike, nothing is new or hasn't been done on the Internet these days.....


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

True, but it's a well put together 5 minute clip 

Product placement of WD-40 does make me laugh, everyone I've ever talked to about maintenance/cleaning says it the devils own nectar and shouldn't be allowed anywhere near a bike


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

And there was me being worried about bunny hopping up the odd kerb on my road bike


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for sharing this awsome video. If he can do that with a road bike I wonder what he can do with a BMX or MTB!!


----------

